# Blackbird wreath



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

Awesome idea!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool looking wreath!


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## Skeptic (Aug 29, 2013)

Cool, doing it!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow, what a creative idea of things to do with the dollar store ravens. This would be great if you were doing a Poe themed Halloween, especially if you added a strip of tea stained paper that said Nevermore.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That turned out amazingly.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Really nice. I even like the sparkles on their heads (gasp)!!!


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

I decided to give this a shot tonight. I'm not entirely happy with the outcome, as it's a bit too black, but it's not all bad, I guess. Total cost: $19ish ( I'm in Canada, eh? Our dollar store is the $1.25 store  )


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I do not need any more ideas right now!!! Love it.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Looks great and reminds me of that movie The Birds. Spooky and creepy. It would be good to have one of those plucked eyeballs hanging down. LOL


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

Creepy! 

Might look cool with a nest in the middle OR a bowl of entails or worms if you wanted to really creep it up! I think
the crows would show up better too!

View attachment 218229


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I like it! Since you said it feels too black to you, what about buying some small craft jewels to glue onto their eyes? Choose one color for all the eyes since it might get too busy otherwise, but purple, red or lime green jewels would be great little spots of color while still being creepy.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Excellent work.


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

This is so awesome and creepy, I love it!


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

What a cool idea!


----------



## Torgo (Jun 22, 2012)

Made one this afternoon! I used some of the black/silver tinsel garland from Dollar Tree to wrap the wreath form (the garland had big silver skulls but I popped them off and just used the base). They're only 9' long so I used three of them. I use this technique when I make ornament wreaths for Christmas, the garland gives the hot glue something to hold onto. 

I wrapped a string of battery-operated orange led lights around the wreath so it lights up, then glued nine birds around the wreath. I mixed ultra fine black glitter with Martha Stewart glitter finish (think Mod Podge glitter finish, but less thick) and painted the heads, beaks and wings with the mixture. Considering how janky the birds are, the finished result is quite nice. This is a good, quick project!


----------



## where (Oct 8, 2014)

Cool looking


----------

